# What the IAP means to me (long and probably boring)



## dgscott (Nov 5, 2010)

I've followed with interest a couple of recent threads on how we can treat one another courteously and how we can encourage true creativity. I've really appreciated some of the responses I've seen there, and the obvious thought that has gone into many of the posts.

At the risk of being treated discourteously, I'd like to suggest that some people (even good and well intentioned people) behave badly occasionally, and some people take every opportunity they can to behave badly most of the time, and there's not much you can do about it except to ignore it. 

Also, it has to be said that some people are inherently creative and others are not. That's why there is one Eiffel Tower and a million little Eiffel Tower models, one Mona Lisa and thousands of paintings of Elvis and tiger heads on black velvet on American roadsides. The only way to protect a new idea that you want protected is to keep it off the boards.

But the posts mentioned above made me reconsider once again why I visit this site three or four times a day, and I'd like to share those reasons (not because anyone really cares, but because it gives me a chance to be exuberant):

1. I stand in awe of what many of you do. I've never seen a pen that Skiprat made that wasn't breathtaking. I'm enchanted by Butch's recent work in shell, Toni's floral PC tubes, and the segmenting magic performed by so many of you. There are some things I see that you've done that I wouldn't care to carry around (insects come to mind), but I'm still deeply admiring of the technical skill involved. In a world where most of the stuff we clutter our homes with is stamped out by mega machines, I'm appreciative of even the most humble slimline that's the work of human hands. This is the place I go just to share company with fellow tinkerers and feel a sense of pride that I get to keep company with them.

2. While I'm impressed and visually delighted by so much of what is freely displayed here, there's little that I'm anxious to duplicate. I do a little segmenting (depending on what I have around that might be worth gluing up), but I've never figured out how to do a 360HB (even after reading the tutorial -- I wound up with a glue-y and shapeless lump of many woods on my first and last try), all my attempts at casting have been infinitely less attractive than the most humble offering in the classifieds (although to be fair, I have managed to get plain black alumilite cast without too much difficulty), and I haven't got the patience to attach a gazillion little machine pieces to a tube. For the most part, I try to be discerning about choosing the prettiest woods I can find, drilling and turning them accurately then finishing them to the best of my ability. All of the glorious variations I see here are, for me, like opera -- I'm glad it exists, but I don't need to go there.

3. I _*LOVE*_ to read posts where someone says, "Hey -- I've got a bunch of extras of this or that, and all you have to do is ask for them." In a world where kindness is in scarce supply (and where dozens of candidates for public office just spent over four billion dollars trying to convince the electorate what bad people there opponents were), this consistent display of kindness and generosity leaves me feeling very glad that I still belong to the human race. Along the same lines, I've only once ordered something from someone on these boards (blanks or kits or something), where a couple of little extra somethings weren't tucked in the box. So one of the reasons I come back is that nice people abound here, people for whom generosity is their default mode.

4. In a world where people are disconnected either by choice (like iPod earplugs) or design (like those of us who have no health insurance), I am deeply touched by the fact that so many people here ask for thoughts or prayers for friends or loved ones, and get dozens of responses within an hour offering prayer or positive energy or encouragement. That's the kind of people I want to hang around. There are plenty of other displays of both material and emotional support that pop up here as regularly as clockwork. Not too many places like that in the world anymore.

5. Right now, my work in the shop is focused on trying to consistently produce (and consequently reproduce) little bits like front sections and threaded finials. I want to be able to make things from scratch (except for feeders and nibs) that look good and work well. For me, it's an exercise in problem solving that has no down side. As my other life consists of problem solving where if you screw up someone may go out and shoot themselves, I appreciate the fact that for me, this is a no-load pastime. I admire others who do it and do it well, like all of you.

And are there some folks who are downright poopy sometimes? Well, yeah. And you know how much attention I pay to them? Zip. Zero. Nada. Thornton Wilder once wrote "Whenever you get around the human race, there's bound to be layers and layers of nonsense." Frankly, there's a lot less nonsense here than there is in most places of life, and it's easy to ignore.

So, bottom line, I come here because I admire all of you and the work you do, because I find you to be generous with ideas and encouragement and material, and because what we do by hand matters.

And I'd like to thank you.
Doug


----------



## LEAP (Nov 5, 2010)

well said


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2010)

Good perspective, Doug.


Thanks.
Ed


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hear ya. There are some real human beings on the forum. Generous and kind, they go out of their way to help out. After thinking of leaving the forum numerous times,its one of the reasons I have stayed. That and the fact that I have made some great friends. They don't know me that well but they have always been there and haven't let me slip away like the others that have gone before.


----------



## hasha2000 (Nov 5, 2010)

:good:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 5, 2010)

Doug I applaud you sir...well said.


----------



## pensmyth (Nov 5, 2010)

VERY well said


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 5, 2010)

You have me gone all emotional now, If  i have ever ill treated any one on the forum I am deeply sorry.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 5, 2010)

Woohoo!   Very nicely said... Great sentiment and much of it matches exactly why I'm here too.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 5, 2010)

A lot of my thoughts exactly...very well put!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Great*

Good thoughts and good food for thought.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well said and I feel the same way.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 6, 2010)

There are many here that are capable of creating masterpieces of art in the form of pens.  Of them, I am grateful that they share their wisdom and information.

Then we have a wordsmith such as Doug that can so elequently put my own thoughts into words that even I can understand.  Thank you.
Charles


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 6, 2010)

Group hug everybody!


:wink:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 6, 2010)

You get my vote for Poster of the Year.  I love this place, but I couldn't have expressed my thoughts and feelings nearly as well as you have, Doug.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree 100%!!
Doug, thanks for this post.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 6, 2010)

*What IAP means to me*

Well said, Doug!

If the entire world suddenly fell into a disastrous state and I was the person elected to try to fix the problem, the IAP is the very first place I would look.

We are a diverse group of problem solvers with thousands of years of "real world" experience. Everyone here appreciates precision of thinking and craftsmanship. We all understand how one very minor change has a multitude of "ripple effects" in the overall scheme.

We all understand budgets, how to stay within those budgets and how essential pragmatism us to repeated successes.

We all have shared passions and goals, but perhaps more important is that we all realize that there is really no one "right" way to accomplish a task, but as many right ways as there are individuals here.

Perhaps, we are however still in the learning phase of how important EVERY member is to the group.

As a public group, we also seem to care more about each other than any other group I know.

Yep, when the world needs fixing, the IAP would be a good place to find real help!

Respectfully submitted


----------



## tim self (Nov 6, 2010)

Well said.  Can we make this required reading?


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for expressing why I also choose to participate in IAP.  I admire the talent and generosity of the people here.  It is great to be able to have such a place and to be able to ask questions, get answers and at the same time friendship.


----------



## bking0217 (Nov 6, 2010)

Very well said. I feel truly privilged to have found this group of people to befriend.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Well*



DurocShark said:


> Group hug everybody!
> 
> 
> :wink:


 Well lets not go that far.....


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 6, 2010)

What's the matter, Smitty.  Not feeling all 'toughy feely' today?:wink:
Charles


----------



## TRRH (Nov 6, 2010)

You have expressed many of the reasons why I check Penturners every day...

Its a good "community" of friends-aquaintances who are willing to help each other 

Good Post...

Aloha & cheers,
Terry


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 6, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Well said, Doug!
> 
> If the entire world suddenly fell into a disastrous state and I was the person elected to try to fix the problem



I hereby nominate Andy


----------



## snyiper (Nov 6, 2010)

Very well said, I thank you as I also feel much the same way.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 6, 2010)

Doug et al,
Specifically Doug first since he displayed to me incredible trust in a transaction we once made paraphrasing the situation Doug sent to me on approval an expensive item note this he paid the freight to me in Australia 60 plus dollars.

Now my first rection was to deny this and send immediate Paypal but I allowed him to exercise his judgement of me with his trust in me, immediately on receipt I sent my Paypal amount and then since he included some pen blanks I might like I sent him some he might like as a courtesy to him.

Only once in purchasing from men and woman on the IAP was I dissapointed once by a fast Eddie and the other this man welched out big time on me and others I forgive him.

As a sharing guy I have phoned those in need and demonstrated those characteristics exemplified by Doug before and after making his valued aquaintance and friendship and seek to continue this.

No one on the IAP Forum should underestimate the enduring history of mateship we live by in Australia, this was reciprocated by other countries including America joining in the World War 2 in the forties, my personal experiences of tremendous acceptance on my visits to the USA are legion in number. Bear in mind all deals and arrangements used to involve a handshake all that was necessary. In all my corespondence and replies my aim is to try to be optomistic, friendly and share no predudice commences with me.

Please preserve the dignity and respect as engendered by people like Doug I sre will.

Regards Peter.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 6, 2010)

Doug, that was an excellent post and by no means boring.  You are quite eloquent and your ability to make your point in a manner that isn't as you put it "poopy" and doesn't hurt others is quite refreshing in a world where we do see more and more negativity on a regular basis.  Thank you for putting this out there!


----------



## aggromere (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree.  Whenever I have some sort of problem making something or repairing something (nothing to do with pens) I think of this place first.  As you say a lot of first rate, well experienced and helpful folks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 6, 2010)

Well stated, Doug! Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Nov 6, 2010)

Doug,
I've only been an IAP member for a few months compared to your 2+ years, but I echo your sentiments about the group.
I try to check the forums at least once a day; sometimes just to see the topics, most of the time to see the new members are and welcome them to the group, but especially to see the extraordinary work that is posted.  I, too, am amazed at the creativity and imagination of the members.
Thanks to all for the inspiration, I hope someday I can post something that might be appreciated by the IAP group.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a great community a great place for learning and sharing. I feel I am among friends I just don't post as much as I would like to time is always in short supply. But I am always willing to help others and always help when asked.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jon Nutting (Feb 6, 2021)

I agree completely, Doug.  I haven't even been a member here for a year and I've found the people here to be helpful, informative and damned impressive.  Thanks to all for being supportive of us noobs


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 6, 2021)

This is a really old thread, but you know what. I am glad you brought it back to life. I thoroughly enjoyed reading through this thread that started long before I found this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

